# Do your neighbors yell at your dogs? If so, what do you do?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

It's no secret that Nara is a barking dog. She spends most of the day inside unless she has to go to the bathroom, or one of us goes outside with her. Our other 2 dogs don't make much noise and can be outside all day without bothering the neighborhood. They are all inside dogs though.

We have neighbors on one side with 2 dogs that bark all of the time. Any time they are outside, which is about once an hour, they bark, even late at night. They have a relative who brings their pitbull over sometimes, and one time that pitbull jumped our fence and chased after Paw Paw. They didn't offer to do anything to ensure it never happens again.

So, if my daughters want to go outside to play in our fully fenced in yard, we let them, but we put Nara outside with them to guard her sheep and we watch them from the windows. Our house backs up to many acres of forest, so sometimes there are animals (coyote, deer, etc.) back there and Nara will bark at them as a warning.

Today, while our girls were out, the neighbors on the other side (new neighbors about once a year because it's a rental) were yelling at Nara to stop barking and told her to "shut up" before closing their door. This really irritated me, because I was out there with her and was about to correct her, but they didn't give me a chance. They will go outside and have BBQs that are loud, and I never tell them to shut up.

I wouldn't want anyone correcting or yelling at my children in my own yard (or anywhere else, especially when I'm with them), and I don't think it's right for someone to yell at my dogs. If they have a problem, they should confront me. If my children, or my dogs, are out of line, I'll handle the situation. I don't think they have the right to take matters into their own hands without coming to me first. I would never correct their children or their dogs (hypothetically if they had some). I would just go knock on their door.

I had to do this with the last neighbors that lived in that rental house, because they would throw food over the fence to my dogs, and yell at them, etc. I knocked on their door 2 times and confronted them and explained the situation, and never had a problem with them again. Glad they moved finally. Now I have new neighbors and it's starting all over again.

What do you do if/when this happens to you?

And I understand that constant barking is against the law, and I, like anyone else, want peace and quiet. I also understand that dogs bark. I've never known a dog that didn't. Every dog in this neighborhood barks at some point during the day, some more than others.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I yell at my idiot neighbor's dogs all the time. 

It's not up to your neighbor's to come tell you you have a barking problem. You should be taking action immediately to deal with this by getting after your dogs within seconds of barking and either they stop right away or they come in. It doesn't matter what anyone else's dogs are doing, you are responsible only for yours and no one should have to listen to them yap at any hour of the day or night.

Sorry, I'm not sympathetic.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I couldn't deal with a non stop barking dog but it doesn't sound like this is the case. I would go over, introduce yourself, and give them your phone number saying hey I noticed you yelling at my dog this morning and I'm terribly sorry, but next time if it is an issue can you just call us instead and we will bring them right in.

Zoe barks but the moment she does she is brought inside immediately so obviously you have to keep on it, but yelling shut up is just as irritating and something I wouldn't want my kids hearing


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's not the neighbor's job to police your dog's barking. You need to keep on it, not them. If you deal with this appropriately, there will be no reason for them to be yelling at them.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I would have to be there to make any judgment. It's not apparent how much the dog barked from the OP's entry. It could be that the neighbors have no tolerance, it could be that the dog barked too much. Having any expectations of how the neighbors should behave is naive. Everybody is different. It is ultimately the responsibility of the dog owner to make sure their dog is not a nuisance. As for me, if my dog only barked occasionally and briefly, I would tell my neighbor to stuff it. If she were a nuisance, I would be more apologetic.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, as many people already know, I am outspoken. I have never had a neighbor yell at my dogs, but if they did-I would not hesitate to immediately inform them that they do not have any authority to give my dogs any orders, that I am outside with them and was about to quiet them. I would also mention that they are loud at times as well and I have never told them to shut up, point being that in a neighborhood we all have to compromise a little.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i can understand if it was a constant barking problem like the hound behind us but if its not, i dont think thats okay especially since you were out with them. Dogs bark. Its what they do. You could try talking to them about it but seriously, theres no telling how well it would work.


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm with Elaine 100% on this one. I will not let my guy out unless I am nearby and able to stop him quickly if he gets to barking. It's your dog, and I'm sure that the neighbors do not find him as charming as you do.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

What would I do? I would ensure my dog has an off switch. Make sure he/she understands a "hush" command. This first and foremost...and would alleviate any issues from neighbors.

Having said that...if my dog does understand my command, and the neighbor is barking commands themselves...I would have to let them know that is so not cool. I would probably belt something out if I heard it myself...probably not the best solution...but, hey...I would simply react. Inappropriate or not.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a barky aussie, and the older she gets the barkier she gets, she's probably going deaf, she's a little stress bag and she barks 

It is NOT easy to get a dog to shut up that won't shut up..I am very vigilant in keeping her as quiet as I can because I do have neighbors, albeit they aren't real close..

I NEVER have complained about anyone elses dogs barking, EVER, it's part of living in an area where everyone has dogs...A lady who lives atleast 1/4 of a mile from me, called AC on me, when my aussie barked once on a sunday at 8:30 in the morning..

People who live closer don't hear it, or have tuned it out..I was PO'd needless to say but then took into consideration the 'source' of the complaint..Long story, she ain't happy unless she's complaining about 'something'..

I called her up , apologized and told her if she has a future problem with ANY of my dogs, feel free to call me...and I'd call her when her dogs bark at 1am 

If my dogs go out earlier than 8am , the 'barker' has a bark collar on, and she's quiet as a church mouse After 8 am, and before 9pm, all bets are off,,I must add tho, she is not a 'continuous' barker, and is never outside unattended..

I consulted the town lawyer, and she told me this whacko who complained hasn't got a leg to stand on..so I'm cool with it


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jake barks when all the other dogs start barking, or if one of the neighbors' dogs rush the fence and start it, or if he's out of water. We have a neighbor who will deliberately rattle Jake by taunting him at the fence, then yelling at him at the top of his lungs. The guy is a total "receptacle for feminine cleansing product" as my wife calls him when the kids are around. Sadly, there is nothing we can do about that neighbor, aside from keeping Jake inside when the neighbor is outside, coz technically he isn't breaking any laws, since he's on his property.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I can see that I am lucky to not live in some of your neighborhoods.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

My neighbors love our dogs and will actually say hello to them if they are outside. I have a family of 2 little girls and an infant. The little girls wait for the bus every morning and since I work nights I let my dogs out in the morning before I go to sleep. The little girls will yell over calling both my dogs names to tell them good morning and to tell them to sit or speak. My two dogs are facinated and but literally sit there waiting every morning for the little girls across the street.

On the other hand no one ever yells at my dogs to stop barking. They do bark to let us know if people are passing by but we live up on a hill and the dogs can't go near the roadway. I will tell them to stop barking every time and send them on their way to do something else. All my are neighbors friendly and we always stop our dogs barking when we are with them. 

** I let my dogs bark. A few months ago someone came onto our property while I was up top of my property (2 acres split by 2 large hills) and actually cut off my male GSD's collar and tried to steal him. I heard my female aggressivly barking while this occured and it scared away the person trying to steal my dog. I couldn't get a description or a plate but I called work (I work at my towns police dept) they checked the area, we checked my male. So I don't care if they bark. Yes if it is constant barking I stop them but if they are letting us know someones out there thats what they are for.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Elaine said:


> I yell at my idiot neighbor's dogs all the time.
> 
> It's not up to your neighbor's to come tell you you have a barking problem. You should be taking action immediately to deal with this by getting after your dogs within seconds of barking and either they stop right away or they come in. It doesn't matter what anyone else's dogs are doing, you are responsible only for yours and no one should have to listen to them yap at any hour of the day or night.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not sympathetic.


I wasn't looking for sympathy. I was looking for people with experience who have dealt with this from my end. Like I said, the neighbors on my one side with dogs let their dogs bark all of the time and they do nothing about it. It drives me crazy. I've never yelled at their dogs. We have 3 young children, and if their barking dogs woke any of my kids, I would go knock on their door and talk to them person to person. I would never have any reason to scream at their dogs because I know that won't accomplish anything.

When Nara barks, she gets corrected and brought inside. She's only out for extended periods when my children are outside, to play with them or as bonus protection in case that pitbull jumps the fence again.

On a positive note, we will be moving in 2 years and will be purchasing big land (as many acres as we can afford. I've found some plots of 60-100 acres for cheap on homesteading sites) so this will never be an issue again. I really can't stand neighborhoods like this. It would be different if the neighbors were friendly, but these days everyone keeps to themselves and ignores everyone else.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It doesn't matter what your neighbor's dogs are doing; you are responsible for your dogs, not theirs. 

I can't imagine actually going to tell my neighbors that their dogs yap all the time. I hate my neighbors and wouldn't put it past them or any other idiot that lets their dogs bark to shoot you for complaining to them. It's much safer to call the police and let them deal with it. With enough calls the dogs can be declared a nuisance and they will be fined and eventually have to get rid of their dogs.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

My neighbors do *yell* at my older dog for barking but they go about it in a nice way. My old girl is very protective about her yard and is even more so when her *puppy* is out there with her. My neighbors will call out her name and tell her to quite down that it's them in their yards and most of the time she will settle down right away. She knows their voices, but she will not respond to one of their visitors doing it and will keep at it until we tell her it's okay. Most of the time though we will go out there and settle her down if she is barking to much but it dosn't happen very often.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

This one time I tried to talk to my neighbor about their dog that not only barks but tries to attack people who pass by (there is no leash law here in the country)

That went over REALLLL well... NOT

Now I have to carry a cattle prod to keep myself safe.

My other neighbors who live accross the street have an aggressive lab who charges at you when you get the mail. I am the only one who can get the mail on foot. Why? Because I yell at the dog and chase it off for charging at me. I don't even bother talking to the neighbors. They make it obvious by allowing the dog to roam free that they don't care. 


moral of the story?
you be the one to keep your dog quiet. You be the one to yell out "sorry about that" to your neighbors.
Make it obvious you are working on it for your neighbors. You be in charge of your dogs. 

I can't blame your neighbors for being upset about the barking. I hate nuisance barking.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

If Jazzi barks, I bring her in, she doesn't get to stay out if she barks. Killian DOESN'T bark. At all. Even when people are on the property, so I have nobody who has ever yelled at my dogs.

My two neighbors don't have dogs. There are dogs on the other side of the neighbors house, that bark, that LIVE outside. Don't go inside, but I've gotten used to them. They don't bother me. If I did have a barking neighbor, I would speak to the adults in the house.

Our dogs barking is up to us to make them behave, them barking is normal, them being a nuisance is* NOT*.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Where I live now there are no laws about dogs barking.

Where I use to live...if the police were called because of a barking dog(s), first time they gave you a warning. Second time they'd give you a $300 fine, which the judge would usually throw out. (which was a warning in itself)

Sorry counter not sure I really understand your question. 

But I'll tell you what...anyone comes to my house to *confont me (as you put it) *can expect to have a problem on thier hands. Thats why, if I had to discuss something with my neighbors at thier place, I'd be as sweet as pie.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nobody would dare yell at my dog, He would probably end up attacking them, as he would probably think they were yelling at me..!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Almost everyone in my neighborhood has at least 1 dog. Dogs bark. My neighbors dog barks, it gets my dogs barking. I yell out to stop, neighbors dog keeps barking. I call out his name and tell him to knock it off. Unfortunately they leave him out and he can be a pain. Then there are 2 neighbors at the end of the road that each have 2 dogs and they bark all day & night. One neighbor corrects the dogs but the other neighbor is oblivous, his dogs will be out ther late at night. I would not be offended if my neighbor yelled out to my dogs to stop. I told them when we were trying to get our dogs to stop running the fence to shake the rattle can. Usually the only time our dogs bark is if there are some deer or other critters. When I take my dogs for walks we are always getting barked at and I do tell the dogs I know to quiet.
Although we all know thats just me barking along with them It also depends on the situation and the relationship you have with the people, also how they go about yelling at your dog.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I probably don't have a right to comment on this thread since I have no neighbors nearby me, but if I did and my dogs were bothering them with their barking, I would be mortified. If I were outside playing with my dogs and they were being vocal, and my neighbors complained about that, then that would be a different story. But if your dogs are just hanging outside alone and barking, I think then your neighbor has a right to tell them to knock it off.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

If it were me, I would say shut up back to them cause it's just how I am. Barking in the middle of the night I can understand but a bark or two during the day I wouldn't care about and if someone is that intolerant to one or two barks then that's their problem, not mine. That being said I've yelled at the people's dogs that live in the duplex behind my apartment. Oh my gosh it's nothing ever but incessant barking and it's frickin ridiculous. The duplex has a backyard the size of a decent sized bedroom and the old fart has 5 dogs back there: a shihtzu, a big hound mix, a chihuahua, a Doberman mix, and a pit bull, the pit bull being the one that ran after Riley and I one day. They bark every time I take my dogs out. Never fails, bark at night, During the day. I honestly think they like hearing their own barks! But I've yelled shut up to them because it's non stop.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, none of my dogs bark at night. Paw Paw and Beowulf don't bark at all.

I've been outside to check on Paw Paw and Beowulf, and I've found them standing quietly at the fenceline watching those neighbors while they BBQ, and I overheard them making fun of and taunting my dogs. As soon as I heard this, I recalled them both and brought them inside. So it's not like these people are model neighbors and Nara is the badguy here for barking.

But everyone is right for saying that barking dogs are a nuisance. I agree totally and deal with it everyday because of my neighbors dogs. We can be standing in the house and if they see us through our windows, they'll start barking at us. So, we're not allowed to be in our yard, and we can't even be inside our own house. Haha!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my neighbors play with our dog. if my dog is out front
they call him so they can pet him and play with him
when they're bar-b-quing out back they always
give him peice through the fence.

i heard my neighbor tell my dog to be quiet.
she didn't yell at him. actually she told him to be
quiet the sameway i would have said it. she said "quiet Loki,
no barking" and they she came over to the fence to pet him.

my neighbor that lives 3 doors down has a dog that
barks at me every morning when i walk past their house.
every morning i say "stop barking, it's me". one day when i 
passing by my neighbor said to me "i know when you're walking past.
i hear you two talking to each other". both of us laughed.

now, with your dog barking. i think you should controll
your dogs barking. a barking dog is annoying. as far as
a neighbor telling your dog to be quiet, if they weren't being
mean about it or yelling i don't see much of a problem. besides
your dog probably isn't effected by it.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I also have new neighbors, and they were party animals when they first moved in. My dogs were not used to them and barked all the time. Prior to them moving in, I always made the dogs quiet down right away, and was training them to not bark at the fence. These neighbors are loud and rude, party all night and have thrown food over the fence. So in return, I let the dogs bark at them and threw the food back over the fence, *into their hot tub* (on purpose). Once I did that, it all stopped. They are now quiet and respectful and I make my dogs mind their manners too.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I have yelled at my neighbors dogs. But it's never been for barking, which doesn't bother me too much since mine do it all the time. Nope.

I've yelled at my neighbors dogs for chasing cars up and down the road, which I consider life threatning for them. I would rather have a yelled at dog and embarased neighbor than a dead dog. If I'm driving by, and I see one of them running out to "escort me", I will quickly make sure the road is clear behind me, then stop the car, roll down the windown and crack the windshield by clearing out my vocal cords with something like "NO!!! GET BACK UP TO THE HOUSE!!!!" which nearly always results with a dog stoping in it's tracks, and usually doing a 180, and trotting back to the house with a head down and a tail between the legs. The dogs always looke bewildered by that, because other people never do that. (or by their perspective the fast loud shiny objects never stop, they usually go faster because they are being chased off)

My dog's don't chase cars. I don't want to see my neighbors dogs chasing cars either.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Dogs aren't like children, they don't take offense to being told to shut up by some neighbor over the fence. Also, your dogs aren't your children so don't humanize them so much. Nobody should get really offended because someone told your DOG to shut up. (kind of related but some people will get upset at me if I tell their dog "NO" or "down" at the dog park while their dog is doing something wrong to my dog or jumping on me. People humanize their dogs too much and take offense to things as if they were human children)

Sounds like your neighbors were outside trying to do something and your dog was barking and interrupting their time in their own backyard doing their own thing. It doesn't have to be a case of your dog doing it on a daily basis. If they had something to do at that moment and your dog was being a nuisance barker at that moment, then you gotta get on it and control it.

The only thing I could recommend that you do is next time you and your neighbor are both out back, approach them and apologize for your dog barking, and say that you will try your best to control the situation as soon as possible next time. I know you feel more like you were wronged, and they feel more like they were wronged, but taking initiative and being the bigger person and apologizing will go a long way. 

If a neighbor is very polite, friendly and apologizes it will create a better interaction, and perhaps if your dog does act that way again they will be more forgiving because they know that you are a nice person and are actually concerned for them. If you confront them and come at it like you were wronged, they are going to feel offended because they were also wronged. That leads to a poor relationship between you, and a sour taste in their mouth. Next time, even if its only a couple barks, they will get grumpy about it and be quicker to complain and escalate it to animal control. multiple offenses combined with a poor relationship could cause drama and they could end up trying to provoke your dog to barking so they could create a case against you.

Again, be the bigger person, take responsibility and apologize. In the long run it will actually be easier for you and save you potential tickets.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Any chance those neighbors might think the nuisance barking you describe from the other neighbor is coming from your dogs?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Good Lord things may get ugly between me and my next door neighbor before long. First problem, he leaves his 2 yappy, little dogs outside 24/7. They would bark at all hours of the night. Mine do not go out after 10:30p. When I am working they do go out early but are usually quiet. I have already had the police visit my house because of his barking dogs. The people that live on the street behind us called and complained. You can BET I was ticked, I told that officer who the culprit was too. 

Then a week later the same jerk is outside. I let the dogs out. Dharma starts barking (she will sometimes run up to the fence and give a few barks at his dogs if they are near the fence- it never lasts more than a minute though). Well, this time she is barking because the man is out there. He starts to throw things at the fence (it is a 6 foot privacy fence) and yell "shut up you stupid dog"! Of course this makes Dharma crazy and she really goes off now. I was standing at the door to bring her in when I yelled back at him "You are not helping and that only makes it worse!" I was livid.

They also have a large trampoline in their back yard for their kids. Those kids get out there every evening and squeal, yell, scream and holler for several hours while they are playing. They came out one night when Dharma was out there, she barked, I went to the door to bring her in and the KID is now yelling "shut up". Of course they yell at their dogs all the time anyway, so this is acceptable. I didn't say anything to that brat that time, but I am going to next time it happens. Those brats make a TON of noise that I am forced to listen to and I don't complain. Maybe next time I find it annoying, I will yell "shut up kid" at them. 

The other day I found evidence that someone was shooting a paintball gun into my yard. I found red splotches of paint on my lawn. The day before I had heard my jerk neighbor outside when Dharma had gone out. A bit later I went to check and she was hiding behind the garbage can. She does this when those noisy kids are outside as well since they scare her. I have no idea that he did it, I just found it strange that I find her hiding and the next day, splotches of red paint on my lawn. If I fine out he did do it, well things are going to get REAL ugly here and quick.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd much rather someone tell my dog to shut up than come interrupt my evening to tell me my dog barks. 

I yell at my neighbors idiot dogs because they bark when I'm in my own yard. Rodeo only barks if someone is in the road or my yard. And even then, it's just one or two little alert barks. The only time Roxxie barks is when I have her tied out and someone goes by.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

My neighbor has two vicious labs and their yard backs my horse fence. It is big enough squares that they stick their heads through. They will charge the fence and will stick their heads through the fence trying to bite me.I have to get close to the fence, the water spigot is about 8 inches from the fence. I yell at them all the time to back off and shut up. When I do, usually the owners will open the door and call their dogs in the house. They would also try to grab out cat through the fence and the horses. Their heads are on our property when their heads come through. I have also spent alot of money and put chicken wire up to four foot so they can't come through the fence.
The owners are just to stupid to live, they don't get it, after all these are labs and everyone knows labs are great and would never bite, even though these dogs have bitten, but that is their excuse. Labs don't bite.
I don't let my dogs bark, at all. The Berner will bark if someone drives up, but after one bark, he is told to shut up. My Shepherd might get off one bark and then I stop her. I don't like barking dogs at all, anybody's dog.When they come into the clinic for boarding I cant believe how many dogs just bark and bark and bark. UGH
If my neighbors heard my dogs barking, I would hope they would yell at them to shut up. Heck if the dogs bark, my parrots tells them to shut up.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

If my dogs were barking to the point that it made someone yell at them, I would quickly get to work on getting my dog to stop barking. I wouldn't be mad at the neighbors at all. Barking doesn't need to be excessive to be annoying.


----------



## PEBBLES (Mar 9, 2020)

Elaine said:


> I yell at my idiot neighbor's dogs all the time.
> 
> It's not up to your neighbor's to come tell you you have a barking problem. You should be taking action immediately to deal with this by getting after your dogs within seconds of barking and either they stop right away or they come in. It doesn't matter what anyone else's dogs are doing, you are responsible only for yours and no one should have to listen to them yap at any hour of the day or night.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not sympathetic.


----------



## PEBBLES (Mar 9, 2020)

Dogs are allowed to bark. The neighbor needs to go sit down and relax. Dogs are supposed to bark. If the neighbor is a dog-hater, he/she should move to a dog-hating complex and leave all of us cool people alone!


----------



## PEBBLES (Mar 9, 2020)

NO ONE SHOULD YELL AT SOMEONE ELSE'S DOG (OR ANY DOG FOR THAT MATTER). THAT IS CRUEL. IF THE NEIGHBOR HAS A PROBLEM, THEY SHOULD CONTACT THE THE HOMEOWNER'S ASSOCIATION OR SOME OTHERS THAT CAN TRY TO THROW THEIR WEIGHT AROUND. DON'T BE SO CRUEL TO ANIMALS AND DON'T YELL AT THEM - HAVE A NICE DAY...



Syaoransbear said:


> If my dogs were barking to the point that it made someone yell at them, I would quickly get to work on getting my dog to stop barking. I wouldn't be mad at the neighbors at all. Barking doesn't need to be excessive to be annoying.


----------



## PrairieKing (Feb 2, 2020)

I do not know if this would help or not. We had this problem for a while with the mailman. Kash would lose his mind barking when the mail truck pulled up to the front of the house and he could see it from the fenced in back yard. I was out playing with Kash one day when this occurred. I redirected him to get his ball. Kash is extremely ball driven. The mailman asked me if he could do the same thing. So now I still know when anyone is near the yard from his barking. But when people that come over all the time (such as the mailman) pull up and he barks, it does not last but a few barks until the Mailman says, "Get your ball". Kash is happy running around and playing with his ball and the neighbors only hear a few barks. And I stress to the few people that know to do this, this is only to redirect and stop the barking. This is not an invitation to approach the fence or play ball. It seems to be working so far.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Very old post. Closing.


----------

